# zwiechy serwera

## keddie

Witam.

Mam następujący problem: komputer udostępniający połączenie internetowe w sieci bardzo często się zwiesza.

Konfiguracja: łącze 20Mbit, Duron 1800Mhz, 2Gb RAM, dysk ATA i SATA, zasilacz 350W Codegen. Wiem, że komputer to nie szczyt marzeń, ale nie ja odpowiadam za finanse.

Obciążenie: około 600 userów.

Na czym pada: głównie na squidzie. Teraz to już nawet nie analizuje, po prostu jesli dostaje kernel panic to robi automatycznie restart. Czasami jednak "pada na twardo" (czarny ekran, zero reakcji, etc) i trzeba recznie wlaczyc/wylaczyc.

Probowalem roznych wersji squida, roznych kerneli (sa prawie minimalne, zadnych zbednych dodatkow) i ciagle jest to samo.

Pada glownie przy duzym obciazeniu lacza. Obciazenie procesora w granicach 0,3 - 0,6.

Temperatura w miejscu gdzie stoi jest dosyc wysoka - nie mierzylem, ale zakladam, ze kolo 26C (w zwyklej koszulce robi sie goraco :> ). Chlodzenie komputera jest calkiem rozbudowane (na dyskach, na chipsecie, porzadny cooler na procku, na obudowie, dodatkowo ostatnio po prostu duzy wentylator wieje do srodka obudowy).

Przez swieta przy malym obciazeniu (1/6 normalnego) stal stabilnie dwa tygodnie, normalnie pada min. raz dziennie.

Co moze byc przyczyna? (zla konfiguracje serwera raczej odrzucam, jak juz pisalem probowalem roznych kerneli [zawsze 2.6.x] i roznych squidow - bez efektow).

Zasilacz? Za mala wydajnosc zestawu? Za cieplo?

----------

## bartmarian

ja bym sprobowal: za cieplo i zasilacz (600 userow i brak finansow ? to moze fundacja

i petycja do korzystajacych z sieci ?)

----------

## v7n

Chłopie, się ciesz, że taki zestaw na takim zasilaczu Ci się tylko wiesza.. już dawno wszystko powinno pójść z dymem.

----------

## n0rbi666

Stawiam na zasilacz - możesz najpierw pomierzyć napięcia, czy są w normie, i czy za bardzo nie skaczą. Ale i tak na Twoim miejscu zainwestowałbym przynajmniej w jakiegoś fortron-a z allegro, lub modecom-a z FSP group (właśnie na bebechach fortrona). Taki zasilaczyk już spokojnie uciągnie taki config  :Smile: 

Ew jakiś chieftec, antec, itp itd  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Postaw lm_sensors żeby mieć pewność odnośnie temperatur, niemniej też bym obstawiał za zasilaczem  :Smile: 

----------

## mcbarlo

Zgadzam sie z przedmowca zeby zainstalowac lm_sensors. Wtedy zbadasz temperature oraz napiecia. Najlepiej skompilowac go z sensord i malowac sobie wykresiki (na stronie lm_sensors jest odpowiedni skrypt).

Sam walczylem kiedys ze zwiechami serwera. Ogolnie moje doswiadczenie podpowiada mi:

1. Sprawdz pamiec (memtest86 i niestety caly test - u Ciebie to troche potrwa)

2. Pomacaj kondesatory  :Wink:  A powaznie to sprawdz czy nie sa wybrzuszone, jak sa to masz przyczyne

U mnie jednak przyczyna byl... dysk. Po jego wymianie zwiechy ustaly. Ale to powiedzmy byl juz dosc dziwny przypadek.

Radze Ci jeszcze rozdzielic proxe od routera. Sam routing jest leciutki i spoko ten Duron i 0.5GB RAM styknie wraz z maly dyskiem.

Na proxe wrzuc sobie cos bardziej wypasionego. Mysle, ze Athlon64, 2GB RAM i duzy dysk. Jak bys chcial uzywac distcc (co goraco polecam) to oba komputery musialby byc AMD64 albo x86, ale polecam rozwiazanie z AMD64 (Sempron64 na router i Athlon64 na proxe).

Tyle moje wywodu. Wiem, ze kazdy ma swoj patent na zarzadzanie siecia, moj po czesci juz poznaliscie.

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

 *mcbarlo wrote:*   

> Jak bys chcial uzywac distcc (co goraco polecam) to oba komputery musialby byc AMD64 albo x86, ale polecam rozwiazanie z AMD64 (Sempron64 na router i Athlon64 na proxe).

 

AFAIK, nie. Można dokonywać cross-compile na różnych architekturach -- opis jest w dokumentacji Gentoo.

@keddie: zmień zasilacz na pierwszego lepszego Chiefteca (jeśli masz mniej kasy -- za to Chieftec ma fajne wtyczki molex  :Very Happy:  ), albo na coś lepszego.

----------

## Paczesiowa

zamiast instalowac lm_sensors pozycz sobie porzadny zasilacz od kogos. szybciej i pewniej. bo odczyt softowy czegokolwiek w kompie to sa randomy

----------

## argasek

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> zamiast instalowac lm_sensors pozycz sobie porzadny zasilacz od kogos. szybciej i pewniej. bo odczyt softowy czegokolwiek w kompie to sa randomy

 

Lub przynajmniej warto zaopatrzyć się w miernik i upewnić, że nie są.

----------

## Belliash

wiesz co mi sie z kompem dzialo?

jak zdobylem multimeter to sie zalamalem  :Very Happy: 

musialem jednak napisac prace na 2 dzien, a na 3 dzien mial przyjsc nowy, zmuwiony Antec TruePower  :Wink: 

niestety akurat jak pisalem te prace szlag trafil kompa  :Sad: 

I zeby bylo smieszniej mobo i moj kochany AthlonXP poszly sie ... o zasilce nie wspomne ;/

A zaczelo sie od 6 dyskow, ktore padaly jak muchy  :Razz: 

A nie yl to byle jak izasilac bo Foxconn Deer 400W...

----------

## Paczesiowa

to ze random podaje akurat poprawne napiecie wcale nie oznacza ze to nie random tylko ze akurat w tej chwili mamy farta:] pozatym nie wszystkie napiecia latwo da sie zmierzyc miernikiem. no i zle napiecia tez nie musza powodowac zwiech chyba ze bedize z tym miernikiem siedzial 24h i czekal na zwieche.

----------

## keddie

zamowilem w piatek Chiefteca 560W, mam nadzieje, ze pomoze.

co do testowania calej pamieci to nie mam szans bo userzy by mnie zzarli za wylaczony net, a wstawac o 4 rano to mi sie nie widzi  :Wink: . jezeli zasilacz nie pomoze to wtedy sie przelamie i sprawdze dluzej pamiec.

dzieki za rady,

pozdro.

----------

## mcbarlo

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AFAIK, nie. Można dokonywać cross-compile na różnych architekturach -- opis jest w dokumentacji Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

W sumie racja. Ja jednak wolalem kupic odpowiedni sprzet niz walczyc z kompilacja skrosna (kto to tlumaczyl?!), ale mozliwosc taka istnieje, masz racje.

----------

## Belliash

 *keddie wrote:*   

> zamowilem w piatek Chiefteca 560W, mam nadzieje, ze pomoze.
> 
> co do testowania calej pamieci to nie mam szans bo userzy by mnie zzarli za wylaczony net, a wstawac o 4 rano to mi sie nie widzi . jezeli zasilacz nie pomoze to wtedy sie przelamie i sprawdze dluzej pamiec.
> 
> dzieki za rady,
> ...

 

wez wyslij userom po mailu ze dnia XX w godzinach YY-ZZ nie beda mieli neta z przyczyn technicznych, wymysl jakis upgrade serwera albo cos i po sprawie  :Razz: 

----------

## mcbarlo

Admin, a sciemniac nie umie.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, Admin tam jeszcze ujdzie, ale jak ludzie pracują jako np serwis i jedzie sie do klienta naprawić mu kompa/system, a chłopak akurat płaci za godzinę... To jest dopiero ściema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## argasek

 *mcbarlo wrote:*   

> Admin, a sciemniac nie umie. 

 

Hehehe dokładnie  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: . Memtest86 się przyda. Ja potrafię zrobić w swojej sieci tydzień bez Internetu, gdy mam humor, choć fakt, siedzę wtedy i robię...

----------

## mcbarlo

To chyba telefonu nie wlaczasz i sie barykadujesz.  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *mcbarlo wrote:*   Admin, a sciemniac nie umie.  
> 
> Hehehe dokładnie  . Memtest86 się przyda. Ja potrafię zrobić w swojej sieci tydzień bez Internetu, gdy mam humor, choć fakt, siedzę wtedy i robię...

 

i wisisz im (3 ostatnie okresy rozliczeniowe w zlotych (zsumowane) / 3) * 7/15  :Wink: 

----------

